# Pictures of Nemo and Lola NEW: Nemo's babies (see page 5)!!!



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello! I'd like to show you some pictures of my chi Nemo.

Here he poses:









Here we're on a walk:









Sun bathing:









Baby Nemo:









Potty training:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

So cute! How old is he now?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

He's very handsome!

Great pics!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

He's got the sweetest little face!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Your babies are soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Adorable :wave:


----------



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank you everyone!  Nemo is now almost 1,5 yrs old. We're searching for a new puppy at the moment, because Nemo would like to have a friend. It will also be a smooth coated chihuahua.


----------



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, and Nemo is going to become a father in 7 weeks, if everything goes well.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is a cutie


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow, Nemo is stunning. I love that first pic of him and the walk pic. Finland looks so beautiful. I wanted to jump into that walk photo!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I like the pic of him on the walk. He looks like he's thinking "well... what are you waiting for?". He kinda reminds me of a German Shephard for some reason with his coloring. Or maybe it's just because I don't have my glasses on.. lol.


----------



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, *Kipbug*, you are right, he does look like a miniature German shepherd dog because of his colour.  I think it's great that he reminds me of a bigger breed though he's so very small.  Some people have even asked me if he is a German shepherd puppy. :lol: 

Here are some more pics:

Nemo and his toy dog:









Nemo in my sleeve:









Nemo in the woods:









Nemo on a cracked rock:









Nemo yawns:









Some nature:









Autumn colours:









Nemo on the shore:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

What a stunner...those pics of him in nature are amazing...keep the pics coming


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

He is a really beautiful dog!! Do you show him? He's got a beautiful head and perfect, proportionate body  ....


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I really like the picture of Nemo on the rock. It's great that you get him to stay still for the pictures. It's also good to know that I'm not the only one who sees the German Shepherd markings on him... lol Otherwise I'd have to figure that I've officially gone off the deep end... lol By the way... welcome to the boards


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow, these second set of photos are fabulous. The way Nemo poses is incredible. I can hardly get our Bean to sit still enough to get any good ones. I love all these nature shots. So beautiful, and Nemo is such a handsome Chi.


----------



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks again!  

I've trained Nemo from the beginning to stay put while I take photos of him. I always have goods with me and he knows that if he stays still he'll get some. :wink: 

And yes, he has been to two dog shows so far and got good comments from the judges. Though he has been quite skinny, but now he's gained some weight. Unfortunately I'm so busy now that I can't bring him to any dog shows before May...


----------



## kelchi (Dec 23, 2005)

ohhh, he's stunning! i'm sure the ladies love him!


----------



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's a strange picture:


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

When I saw the first pics all I could think of was he's a mini Shephard....That is too funny. He is GORGEOUS! What a beautiful little man!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

very handsome lil man!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

He is a handsome little man!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I agree that he looks like a mini shepard, which is so so so cute! I love him!!!!
he has a very intelligent look, too, and I especially love the pics of him on the rock and then later on the tree trunk.


----------



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, here's a funny pic of baby Nemo and his little baby teeth:


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

What a cutie!!! :love7:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG hes sooo cute


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

he is very handsome  very nice pics


----------



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

Here are some wintery pics I shot today:










Retrieving a stick


















The four-eyed monster


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Awwww, those are awesome. I love the wide open space he has to run in {jealous}


----------



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

I got a new little puppy today, her name is Lola. Here are some pictures of her:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

What a doll! And I love the name Lola! How old is she? How is she getting on with Nemo?

And I LOVE Nemo's blue coat!! Where did you get it?


----------



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

Scout said:


> What a doll! And I love the name Lola! How old is she? How is she getting on with Nemo?
> 
> And I LOVE Nemo's blue coat!! Where did you get it?


Thanks!  Lola is about 3 months old. She's getting along very well with Nemo, but somtimes Nemo gets frustrated because Lola only wants to play all the time. Nemo's coat is from a woman here in Finland who makes them in different colours. I like the coat too!

Here are some new pics:


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

He is a handsome chi


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

he is such a looker and they seem to get on very well together


----------



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

^Yeah, most of the time they get along just fine, but Lola is quite a tease. Here are some new pics. Nemo would just want to chew his bone in peace but Lola wants to play:

Excuse me, passing through...









Nemooo, wanna play?









I said LET'S PLAY!









You're just too boring...









Let's play, let's play!!!









Greetings to everyone!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: They are both absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Lola is gorgeous!!  She looks like my Diesel. And, she reminds me of our Guinness. He loves to play, he would like to play all day long if Diesel would.


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Awwww, how precious they both are! Will you be breeding them?


----------



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

azusaheart said:


> Awwww, how precious they both are! Will you be breeding them?


Thanks!  

I'm not sure yet whether I'm going to breed them. I'll have to wait and see how Lola turns out to be and if she's good enough, I could consider breeding them.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

both are very beautiful!!


----------



## Sofi (Jan 21, 2006)

Here are Nemo's and Lola's great new collars.









Little Lola









Nemo's babies


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I LOVE the potty training pic! LOL! He's adorable! :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

What sweet pics


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Such cute pics :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG How cute are those puppies...love the colours.
And of course so are mum and dad.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

Tilly has the same collar as lola's  love you babies they are both so cute :lol:


----------

